# Suppliers slow during peak periods



## John Jones (Apr 1, 2008)

I am a new beekeeper. I first ordered from Dadant weeks back. They could not tell me when my order would ship due to thier seasonal load. I cancelled the order after 10 days and they still could not tell me anything. I have found out that most of the suppliers are in the same two week cycle of filling orders. Don't quite understand their business methods. Must be nice for them to be so casual. When my Dad ran his business, he ran the business even during the peak times. One business told me that if it was really critical they could get it out for an extra $10. I have never delt with an industry that pretty much everyone does this casual get it out when you feel like it. During the non peak season in beekeeping is it this bad in getting supplies?
John - Atlanta, GA.


----------



## Bizzybee (Jan 29, 2006)

Howdy Neighbor!

Seems that when you don't have any competition that does any better you don't have anything to worry about. And there aren't that many competitors in the field.

I was at one of the largest suppliers this past week picking up some supplies when I passed close by. I have to say their phones were ringing off the hooks no doubt. But while hanging around waiting on my order to be picked I saw an UPS truck pull in and pick up 4 boxes and leave. Granted there are probably more than one pick ups that occur on any given day. But that doesn't seem very efficient when your in the business of shipping.

Interesting and funny that one of them actually offered to do their job if you gave them a tip to do it!? 

I have often thought that there's a huge gap to be filled in the beekeeping business. Big opportunity for the right people I think.


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

Bizzybee said:


> I have often thought that there's a huge gap to be filled in the beekeeping business. Big opportunity for the right people I think.


Sorry Biz, I have to disagree. The problem is that these businesses are seasonal. We do not think of them that way since we are always thinking and doing bee stuff, but the majority of beekeepers only order when they need stuff and that is usually in the late winter or early spring.

My other business is also seasonal, opposite to this business my customers need me in the cold months. It is real hard to maintain staff and make recurring monthly bills when the cash flow is erratic during the year. I am sure that they are doing the best they can to balance the ebb and flow, and keep customers happy.

I try to make as much of my equipment buying in the fall and early winter as possible, that is when I have time to make and prepare equipment and orders come quickly.


----------



## riverrat (Jun 3, 2006)

dang isnt beekeeping fun sounds like you are running late been there dont that. when getting ready for bees you should have your equipment ready well in advance to avoid these types of problems.


----------



## Bizzybee (Jan 29, 2006)

I understand Bill, but they should be doing the same as we do in that they get the materials and supplies ready for those peak periods ready to go before the peak hit. Using all that downtime(?) putting it to good use. Spring in bee season has only been like it is for well,,,,,,,,,,,, forever. It's not something new.

I can also appreciate not setting on warehouses full of stock all year long as well. But some reasonable effort can be put into a best guess based on previous years sales and maintaining a seasonal inventory. 100's of thousands of stores do it every year at Christmas. Spring is our Christmas 

Waiting for ridiculous periods for back orders means nothing more typically than a vendor is having their customers finance their business sales. In that they take orders for items before they order the goods themselves.

Typically when I'm in the market to buy something, I want to buy something and I expect to get it when I pay for it. If you don't have it tell me so and I'll go elsewhere if I can't wait for whatever reason. I am giving up my money to the buyer in good faith and I expect to get my goods in the same fashion.

Heck, I could open up a Internet store tomorrow and sell anything and everything from hive tools to semi's and never touch a single piece of merchandise. Take orders and drop ship all day long. You might get it tomorrow or you may get it next month. Better still, I ain't gotta penny outta pocket. If that's all I cared about my customer base, whats the big deal? 

Awe I dunno Bud, I'm hard on vendors I know. I've spent my time on both sides of the coin for a long time. I grew up in a time when the customers needs ALWAYS COME FIRST and just cain't let it go I guess.

I ain't figured it out yet but I just know somehow its that DANG RATS FAULT!!


----------



## Rob Mountain (Dec 8, 2003)

John

Which Dadant branch did you place your order with?


----------



## drobbins (Jun 1, 2005)

I buy most of my stuff from Brushy since they're in my state
off season it blows me away how fast I get it (order before noon it's often next day)
today it would take 10 days to get something
doesn't surprise me a bit
what can they do?
hire some high school kids to pack my important supplies?
I hope not
plan ahead, it won't hurt you

Dave


----------



## Camp9 (Feb 7, 2006)

I placed two orders yesterday online, one with betterbee, and the other with dadant. Just got an email that betterbee shipped it today.


----------



## Bizzybee (Jan 29, 2006)

Exactly my point drob, they should plan ahead.........


----------



## Aisha (May 2, 2007)

I know what you mean, John. Brushy Mountain Bee Farm is two weeks behind on everything. It made me wonder, "why don't they just hire more staff?" They didn't tell me they were two weeks behind on shipping until *after* I had placed a long phone order, and at that point I had to cancel my order because I need some of it sooner.


----------



## okb (Apr 16, 2007)

Aisha,
Didnt they tell ya that for an extra 10 bux they would send it out the next day? Guess they figure were spending money, sometimes too much, that an extra 10 isnt going to get noticed.
I ordered and paid up the extra 10 last Thursday and order is schedualed to be here tommorow per UPS. I wonder how far behind that puts the next order.


----------



## BeeAware (Mar 24, 2007)

It's even more frustrating when you order in January to try and avoid the delay and they tell you that half your order is "on backorder". This happens to me each year.

I did place an order with Betterbee last weekend and received all of it today!
I paid a little extra in shipping fees due to their distance from me, but at least I got the stuff when I needed it.

These suppliers have been in business, in most cases, for years so they should know what to expect in the spring and prepare for it by having stock on hand and with some extra help in shipping and receiving.


----------



## MapMan (May 24, 2007)

B&B Honey farms out of Houston, Minnesota has been great. A month ago, I ordered several hundred frames from them, and also foundation. Great quality on frames - nice snug fitting, clear pine. I called them up an hour before I was going to going through the area to pick them up - they had them all ready and helped me pack them into my car.

Just this last Thursday, I called just after noon, I forgot I needed some last minute supplies. They were swamped - I could hear folks in the background, and the phones ringing. I asked if they could (please) get my order out that day, as I wanted stuff before this weekend (they send through a delivery service which gets stuff to me the next day), and she paused, and said, "sure - I'll write on the order to get it out today". I got it the next day (yesterday), as promised. They really know customer service!

MM


----------



## nursebee (Sep 29, 2003)

Anyone ever try to get superbowl tickets the day of the game? 

Grab a tissue from the box John or else open a new bee biz with your newfound business insight.

2nd post? Maybe listen to some other beeks and take this as a learning experience as to the nature of things. I've certainly learned the same lesson.


----------



## berkshire bee (Jan 28, 2007)

*good service at Betterbee*

I went to Betterbee on saturday. As I was walking up, the girl knew me by my first name and new what I had ordered. That's personal customer service at it's best.


----------



## IBEEME (Apr 21, 2005)

*Betterbee*

I've been waiting for 100 deep frames from Betterbee sence mid March. At the time of the order I was told it would be 2 weeks. I have always gotten great service from Betterbee in the past. At this point I have a hard time understanding how they would let their inventory of a staple product get so low that it would take this long. They are holding 2 other items until the frames come in. Other in stock items were shipped within a couple of days.

Randy


----------



## arthur (Apr 6, 2008)

walter kelley shipped pretty fast last week, 10 supers, 100 frames. Ordered on Sunday night. Arrived Friday night.


----------



## shughes (Jan 17, 2007)

I have had excellent service from Miller. I almost always get my supplies the next day from when I ordered. The ladies on the phone are nice as well. Granted I live three hours away but my experience with the larger companies is that it takes 3 days to get a confirmation email that they are processing your order.


----------



## Bizzybee (Jan 29, 2006)

I think what my point was....................... when the next bee biz comes along that recognizes the potential of sales to be gotten in the hectic spring rush. And fills those orders in a reasonable amount of time, the others will find themselves counting flies on the screen door. Then things will change. Not until then I suspect, since it has been business as usual to keep all things the same regardless of the season for so long. For now there are no other options but wait, encumber your own resources in advance or build it yourself.

Twist it, turn it, smell it, taste it, feel it, paint it blue and call it Humperdink Fangboner. Call it whatever you will, but remember the early bird ALWAYS gets the worm!


----------



## nursebee (Sep 29, 2003)

A new beek told me he went to Lynchburg Dadant, the guy there said it was a great year with lots of new beeks, FOUR TIMES AS MUCH BUSINESS as last year if I recall correctly. Try ordering queens to come next week, bet you can't get them...


----------



## Dave D. (Jan 12, 2006)

*Lets keep some perspective.*

I think it is productive to remember that we have very unbalanced industry that consists of a relative few large players (pollinators) and a lot of small fry (the rest of us). I am sure the big boys are preparing equipment and comparing prices far in advance of most of us and are providing the bulk of the business. The CCD publicity has triggered a lot of new hobby beekeepers coming into the field. Anyone who is in bee supply HAS to service their big accounts as a matter of survival and a flood of new beeks with questions and small orders HAS to plug up the works. Proper prior planning prevents poor performance. That works on both sides of this situation. Most of us do not get things ready early enough or plan well enough. We have good intentions but the time slips away. The "I want it now" mentalitiy that we all have developed in an age of instant gratification just keeps us from asking ourselves how WE can plan better next time to avoid the bottleneck. This afternoon I need finish some equipment I'm building. Better planning next year at my house too! Good Luck!


----------



## Otter (Feb 20, 2008)

I think Dave D. has a point. Mr. Otter called a supplier on Friday to order my birthday present(s), and the impression he got was that this spring has been far in excess of what they normally expected, and that lots of new people was a good part of it.


----------

